# nexus 7 speech to text app



## weirdwarp (Sep 3, 2012)

I have a Google Nexus seven. I am disabled and need a speech to text app such as dragon naturally speaking to make it totally hands free. What is the best app?


----------



## weirdwarp (Sep 3, 2012)

anyone?


----------

